# How Prevalent are iMac G4 Swing Arm Issues (eg- Arm loses tension?)



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on how prevalent the problems with the iMac G4 swing arm are. I have read many accounts on Apple's support website of the arm losing tension, or even breaking, so that it will no longer support the monitor in an upright ("floating") position. However, since this is a SUPPORT website, I have no idea how prevalent this is among ALL iMacs. Are all iMacs effected by this sooner or later? Or are only a few? Should I be worrying about this?



Thanks for your help!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I've seen a few good iMacs with the "firmness" of the arm slipping.. i.e, if you have the screen up high, it'll slowly slide back down rather than staying up. I don't know how common this issue actually is, but it sure is annoying if your iMac suffers from it. In regards to the arm physically breaking or snapping, I have yet to see an iMac with that problem unless the user dropped it, kicked it, or had it shipped incorrectly and was damaged in shipping.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

For what it's worth, I've had mine since it was introduced... (original 15" model) and it's still going strong.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We have yet to see any - I thought there were tension adjustments


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

From the smalldog website:
(http://www.smalldog.com/PHPbb/viewtopic.php?t=3124&)
While we have attempted to use various spanner wrenches to adjust the tension on the joints of the neck, the only thing we have ever managed to do here is break the neck completely. Apple recognizes the problem, but the only solution they provide is a complete replacement of the neck. Out of warranty, that is the type of repair that would be as much as, or more than a new Mac mini. $229 for new on exchange, plus about 2.5 hours of labor.



Oh well, users say that even if this does happen, the monitor will still stay put at a full up position or fully down position...so its not completely useless.

Seems to be a small issue, very little documentation on it, that I can find anyways


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

My original 15" is going strong too


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Judging from the replies, it would appear as though its a fairly uncommon problem (knock on wood). Its not like I can buy Applecare for mine, so I guess theres no point in worrying about something which I have essentially no control over (other than not regularly hitting it etc. which Ill try to avoid  )


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

No problems here either.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

My 15" has a limited range of positions (sometimes it will slump a little instead of taking the desired position) and a slight tilt...so slight that I haven't yet had it fixed.

I'm told that the fix is complete replacement of the arm and monitor. No chance of upgrade to a 17", though. (I have Applecare.)


----------



## divmaui (Jan 10, 2010)

*Tension in swingarm for imac*

I have a 6 year old imac that was doing the same thing, I could not keep it in position. Being somewhat of a mechanic these days I used a hemostat to reach in 2 of the 3 holes on the bolts responsible for attaching the screen to the computer, and tightened the bolts by moving them in a clockwise fashion. Of course, not too tight. And I fixed the problem. Hope this helps someone....Rick


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

well, you can't really see the arm when you're using the computer anyway, so if it were me (and i've long since sold my daisy imac) i'd just put a loop of packing tape around the joint to keep it from moving...


----------



## divmaui (Jan 10, 2010)

*Many people try to fix problems with tape.*

What I did to adjust the tension worked perfectly. Tape is messy. And it does not really fix the problem...


----------



## rodkin (Jan 7, 2003)

It doesn't surprise me that a 15" screen isn't sagging, since it doesn't weigh that much.

I have the 20" LCD, which is very heavy, and frankly it amazes me that the arm is as firm today as the day I bought it. It stays exactly wherever I put it. And the position the arm is in about 99% of the time is at 45 degrees, which puts the most strain on it.

To give you an idea of how heavy the 20" screen is, the 17" iMacs weigh about 22 lbs, and my 20" iMac weighs 40 lbs. They obviously had to add some extra weight to the base to keep the iMac from tipping over when the LCD is extended forward. That arm really is a masterpiece of engineering.


----------

